
The Covid-19 Virus: How to stay safe - dredmorbius
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/01/25/wuhan-coronavirus-safety-china/?rel=2
======
dredmorbius
Author is Laurie Garrett, author of _The Hot Zone_ and an expert on infectious
diseases.

Title modified to reflect current accepted name.

The guide addresses practical measures to be safe whilst continuing to engage
in daily activities.

Gloves are far more useful than masks. As is distance (1.5 - 2 meters is
generally sufficient).

The author was interviewed in this week's On the Media episode, "Black Swans",
addressing these and other points (she specifically mentions this guide).

[https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/otm/episodes/on-the-
med...](https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/otm/episodes/on-the-media-black-
swans)

Audio:
[https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/audio.wnyc.org/otm/...](https://www.podtrac.com/pts/redirect.mp3/audio.wnyc.org/otm/otm022820_cms997580_pod.mp3)

(Submitter)

